# Hi.



## Grunch




----------



## brp

haha.
So, Sup?

Sweet avatar.
Were you b& for 6 months or something?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Welcome back, sir


----------



## Grunch

Before we engage in small talk, I can't remember if we were "enemies" or not. So state your case.


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Grunch

Wait, who is who?


----------



## brp

Grunch said:


> Before we engage in small talk, I can't remember if we were "enemies" or not. .



no.

How ya been?
How's that sweet 900 treatin ya?


----------



## Grunch

brp said:


> no.
> 
> How ya been?
> How's that sweet 900 treatin ya?



I've been great, thanks. The 900 is great too, although I've got my eye on a DSL100H


----------



## Quasar-Kid

While you were away: I defended your honor 


 but you're still an A-hole


----------



## Grunch

Quasar-Kid said:


> While you were away: I defended your honor



I'm gonna need to see some proof before I allow you into the circle of trust.


----------



## brp

Grunch said:


> I've been great, thanks. The 900 is great too, although I've got my eye on a DSL100H



The new one just released or an old one?

The 900 is Voodoo modded IIRC yes?


----------



## Grunch

brp said:


> The new one just released or an old one?


I like the new one. The "resonance" knob is great. Much better than the dumb deep button on the older DSL's. But the old ones can be had for 500 bucks. Is that resonance knob worth 300 bucks extra? I haven't decided yet.



> The 900 is Voodoo modded IIRC yes?



Yup. Sounds great.


----------



## bvoris

WB Grunch.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

bvoris said:


> WB Grunch.




Speaking of A-holes 
Look who showed up to this thread.... 

(everybody look busy)


----------



## Holme




----------



## Micky




----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> Before we engage in small talk, I can't remember if we were "enemies" or not. So state your case.


 of course we're all enemies here

how's it going man?


----------



## Grunch

Hello guys. Before I get banned again, I hope you all have a merry christmas.


----------



## Holme

Grunch said:


> Hello guys. Before I get banned again, I hope you all have a merry christmas.



Better idea,keep cool & don't get banned!


----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> Hello guys. Before I get banned again, I hope you all have a merry christmas.


 back at ya homey


----------



## Grunch

Holme said:


> Better idea,keep cool & don't get banned!



I was cool before. Supposedly, if you believe the bosses in here, it was having multiple accounts that got me banned......for 6 months. It had nothing to do with the swollen butthurt from the "grownups" in here crying to have me banned because I hurt their feelings with truth and honesty.

That's water under the bridge though. I don't even remember who is what or who hated me and who didn't. I'm sure they'll out themselves soon enough though. One already has. 


The reality is....I did have multiple accounts, I don't dispute that, but they never got used, and they only existed because at the time site bugs would keep me from logging in. So I just made a new account. Then that one would freeze, then I made another. I think there were three. No posts were made with the other accounts though. Only as "Grunch".

So there ya go.


----------



## Söulcaster

WB,,,...Grunk


----------



## Grunch

Söulcaster said:


> WB,,,...Grunk



Thanks. So far I've gotten 3 nutriders back on my sack by doing absolutely nothing. It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Micky

Only 3?
You pissed off quite a few before the ban.
I would imagine they're still pissed off they didn't get a chance to peel off a piece of you ass before you got the boot.

But not me.

I'm not upset at all.
I just hope all is well with you and that things can be better now.


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> Only 3?
> You pissed off quite a few before the ban.
> I would imagine they're still pissed off they didn't get a chance to peel off a piece of you ass before you got the boot.
> 
> But not me.
> 
> I'm not upset at all.
> I just hope all is well with you and that things can be better now.



Thanks. I'm not looking to re-hash old shit. I don't even remember any of this really. I'm sure everyone got their gay little quips in when I got banned. Fine. It's time to get over it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Grunch said:


> Thanks. I'm not looking to re-hash old shit. I don't even remember any of this really. I'm sure everyone got their gay little quips in when I got banned. Fine. It's time to get over it.



I had a pretty good quip about some speakers sounding Marshally


----------



## Australian

Yep Clean slate. 
But your cloth patch avatar is childish and ghay.


----------



## Grunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> I had a pretty good quip about some speakers sounding Marshally



I don't get it, but I'm sure it was knee-slapping awesome.


----------



## Grunch

Australian said:


> Yep Clean slate.
> But your cloth patch avatar is childish and ghay.



I didn't put it there. I think some mod had some "fun" with my account.

Or maybe I did put it there? I don't remember.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Grunch, I just noticed...why don't you have your gear listed in your sig?????


----------



## Grunch

LPMarshall hack said:


> Grunch, I just noticed...why don't you have your gear listed in your sig?????



Because does anyone actually care? I don't. I don't look at anyone's sig gear. I couldn't give less a shit about what others have, or claim to have.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Grunch said:


> Because does anyone actually care? I don't. I don't look at anyone's sig gear. I couldn't give less a shit about what others have, or claim to have.




I was only playing. I just remembered that was a hot topic last time you were here.


----------



## Micky

Grunch said:


> Because does anyone actually care? I don't. I don't look at anyone's sig gear. I couldn't give less a shit about what others have, or claim to have.



Best thing I ever did was to turn off other peoples signatures.
Now I can't tell who the assholes are by their sigs...


----------



## Grunch

LPMarshall hack said:


> I was only playing. I just remembered that was a hot topic last time you were here.



Man, you guys have good memories. Why would something so meaningless cause a problem?


----------



## Australian

Remember the golden rule Grunch: a good troll always annoys everyone but is extra friendly and sweet to the mods.

... Oh wait a minute...I see you've already kicked that rule into gear.


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> Best thing I ever did was to turn off other peoples signatures.



Good idea. I'm on it.


----------



## Grunch

Australian said:


> Remember the golden rule Grunch: a good troll always annoys everyone but is extra friendly and sweet to the mods.
> 
> ... Oh wait a minute...I see you've already kicked that rule into gear.



Am I being annoying? How so? What have I done besides log in?


----------



## Australian

Grunch said:


> Am I being annoying? How so? What have I done besides log in?



Yeah "log in". Thats the one. Lol.


----------



## Australian

Grunch said:


> Am I being annoying? How so? What have I done besides log in?



Yeah "log in". Thats the one.


----------



## Grunch

Australian said:


> Yeah "log in". Thats the one. Lol.



Okay, so you don't have an actual answer, you're just still upset from before. Got it.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Grunch said:


> Man, you guys have good memories. Why would something so meaningless cause a problem?



Dunno. Never was a problem with me!


----------



## Grunch

LPMarshall hack said:


> Dunno. Never was a problem with me!



Cool. I'm glad you don't seem to be harboring any old hostility.


----------



## Australian

Remember the golden rule: sweet to mods-annoying to everyone else.
Welcome back little Troll its so nice to see you back warts and all.


----------



## Grunch

Jesucristo


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Grunch said:


> Cool. I'm glad you don't seem to be harboring any old hostility.



No no no...I never had any hostility. I was merely making a mockery of the problem some had with your non-sig and your disdain for sigs. 

A poor attempt at humor I suppose...


----------



## Grunch

LPMarshall hack said:


> No no no...I never had any hostility. I was merely making a mockery of the problem some had with your non-sig and your disdain for sigs.
> 
> A poor attempt at humor I suppose...



No, I get it now that I know the backstory. 

Here...ask me again....


----------



## Micky

Now THAT is a cool avatar.
I actually have one of those...
(the expensive 20 watt version with REVERB)


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> Now THAT is a cool avatar.
> I actually have one of those...
> (the expensive 20 watt version with REVERB)



I had one when I was like 15. I liked it for blasting in the bedroom. Do they even still make them?


----------



## StratoMarshall

Welcome back dude!


----------



## Grunch

StratoMarshall said:


> Welcome back dude!



Thanks!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Hiya grunch! Good luck


----------



## Australian

This is all so sweet. 
Hark I hear the angels sing.


----------



## Grunch

Australian said:


> This is all so sweet.
> Hark I hear the angels sing.



Glory to the new born king........ME!


----------



## Adwex

Grunch said:


> I was cool before. Supposedly, if you believe the bosses in here, it was having multiple accounts that got me banned......for 6 months. It had nothing to do with the swollen butthurt from the "grownups" in here crying to have me banned because I hurt their feelings with truth and honesty.
> 
> That's water under the bridge though. I don't even remember who is what or who hated me and who didn't. I'm sure they'll out themselves soon enough though. One already has.
> 
> 
> The reality is....I did have multiple accounts, I don't dispute that, but they never got used, and they only existed because at the time site bugs would keep me from logging in. So I just made a new account. Then that one would freeze, then I made another. I think there were three. No posts were made with the other accounts though. Only as "Grunch".
> 
> So there ya go.



Welcome back. Honestly.

The truth is, if I remember correctly, Alex (admin) banned you because he felt you needed a "time out". I wasn't in full support of that decision until I heard about the multiple accounts. Sorry, that's a rule. Whatever, it's in the past, and in my book you did your time, so again, welcome back.


----------



## Marshall Mann

LPMarshall hack said:


> No no no...I never had any hostility. I was merely making a mockery of the problem some had with your non-sig and your disdain for sigs.
> 
> A poor attempt at humor I suppose...



Consider the source before you apologize LP. 

And as far as I can see, he still has a sig line, and it's as inflammatory as anything else he brought to the table previously.


----------



## Australian

^ yes and I remember the quote in his signature was taken out of context to suit him.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Australian said:


> ^ yes and I remember the quote in his signature was taken out of context to suit him.



Correct. 

Nice olive branch. I guess he's still butt hurt by my original comment?


----------



## Stringjunkie

C'mon guys, I haven't had to read the word butthurt in 6 months.


----------



## Grunch

Adwex said:


> Welcome back. Honestly.
> 
> The truth is, if I remember correctly, Alex (admin) banned you because he felt you needed a "time out". I wasn't in full support of that decision until I heard about the multiple accounts. Sorry, that's a rule. Whatever, it's in the past, and in my book you did your time, so again, welcome back.



Thanks. It's funny though how you guys say one thing, do something else, and then deny everything. Lol. If you had just asked, I could have easily explained the multiple account thing, and being mods you could have easily verified it. But no, you let the whiny girls in here sway you. No matter. No hard feelings. It's done.

Maybe you can direct your peeons here to stop complaining so much over nothing. It's like a clique of teenage girls in here. 

Oh no, Grunch is back, MF'ers unite! Throw down your knitting needles and get ready to fight him off! You guys take yourselves way too seriously. Lighten up.


----------



## Grunch

Marshall Mann said:


> Consider the source before you apologize LP.
> 
> And as far as I can see, he still has a sig line, and it's as inflammatory as anything else he brought to the table previously.





Marshall Mann said:


> Correct.
> 
> Nice olive branch. I guess he's still butt hurt by my original comment?



I have no idea who you are. Maybe you could get over yourself and grow up.


----------



## Far Rider

C'mon guys, can we NOT do this? Can't we at least act like the semi-mature individuals we are? Grunch, in all sincerity, welcome back. Also with all sincerity, the forum has been a very peaceful, harmonious place while you were gone. That's not meant to be a shot. It's an observation. In your defense, you didn't fire the first shot in this thread, and seemingly resisted the early goading. Things look to be heating up, and that's not going to end up good for anyone. In the past, you always recommended to people to put you on Ignore if they didn't like what you were saying. May I suggest that you take your own advice with the members that are attacking you? We need to defuse this situation before it gets out of hand again.


----------



## Grunch

Far Rider said:


> C'mon guys, can we NOT do this? Can't we at least act like the semi-mature individuals we are? Grunch, in all sincerity, welcome back. Also with all sincerity, the forum has been a very peaceful, harmonious place while you were gone. That's not meant to be a shot. It's an observation. In your defense, you didn't fire the first shot in this thread, and seemingly resisted the early goading. Things look to be heating up, and that's not going to end up good for anyone. In the past, you always recommended to people to put you on Ignore if they didn't like what you were saying. May I suggest that you take your own advice with the members that are attacking you? We need to diffuse this situation before it gets out of hand again.



Right. I don't want this nonsense. All I did was show up and the panties got twisted. There's a lot of insecurity in here. Whatever.


----------



## Far Rider

Grunch said:


> Right. I don't want this nonsense. All I did was show up and the panties got twisted. There's a lot of insecurity in here. Whatever.



Remember, with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## Grunch

Far Rider said:


> Remember, with great power comes great responsibility



People in power are often the most irresponsible.


----------



## Far Rider

Grunch said:


> People in power are often the most irresponsible.



Can't argue with that.


----------



## GIBSON67

Hey, you're back! Welcome...


----------



## 12barjunkie

LOL! This weekend, I'm gonna do a shot every time the word "BUTTHURT" comes up here on the MF. I'm gonna get soooo wasted; anybody with me?


----------



## Grunch

12barjunkie said:


> LOL! This weekend, I'm gonna do a shot every time the word "BUTTHURT" comes up here on the MF. I'm gonna get soooo wasted; anybody with me?



Wow, planning a big weekend alone on the internet huh? Good times!


----------



## 12barjunkie

Grunch said:


> Wow, planning a big weekend alone on the internet huh? Good times!



Yeah man, my weekend consists of about 10 hours off work on a Sunday...I plan to get a lot of drinkin' in


----------



## Grunch

12barjunkie said:


> Yeah man, my weekend consists of about 10 hours off work on a Sunday...I plan to get a lot of drinkin' in



That's cool. I just figured if you only got 10 hours off, there's better things to do than cruise the internet, but that's your call. Enjoy.


----------



## Adwex

Grunch said:


> Thanks. It's funny though how you guys say one thing, do something else, and then deny everything. Lol. If you had just asked, I could have easily explained the multiple account thing, and being mods you could have easily verified it. But no, you let the whiny girls in here sway you. No matter. No hard feelings. It's done.
> 
> Maybe you can direct your peeons here to stop complaining so much over nothing. It's like a clique of teenage girls in here.
> 
> Oh no, Grunch is back, MF'ers unite! Throw down your knitting needles and get ready to fight him off! You guys take yourselves way too seriously. Lighten up.



Wrong, I never said one thing and did something else, and I would never deny it if I did. And like I told you months ago in private, I am not influenced by the lynch mob. As I mentioned in my previous post, I did not ban you, the admin did...for reasons other than the multiple accounts.


----------



## Grunch

Right. Okay. Gotcha.


----------



## Söulcaster

Adwex said:


> And like I told you months ago in private, I am not influenced by the lynch mob. .



Nice...


----------



## bulldozer1984

WB Grunch. I've missed you little fella


----------



## bulldozer1984

Adwex said:


> I am not influenced by the lynch mob.



Thats a shame, great band  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuA5pTmZEdU]Lynch Mob - Wicked Sensation - YouTube[/ame]


----------

